# 1951 Western Auto Flying 0



## Jola Daniels (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello I am new here. I just purchased this bicycle for my son as a project. I am unable to find information on it anywhere. Is there anyone out here that can give me some information? Thank You


----------



## Jola Daniels (Oct 2, 2012)

*Another photo*

This is another photo of the bike. Gas tank light and the spring on the rack is still holding strong. The chain guard says Lancer..


----------



## halfatruck (Oct 2, 2012)

probably dates to 1961, looks like a version of the Sears Spaceliner....


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 2, 2012)

Murray built, early 60s.  This family of bikes included Murray Astro Flites & Sears Spaceliners among others.  Murray built them for multiple companies with small differences dependent on retailer.  The most common variation of these bikes are the chrome frame versions. Nice bike, your son is going to have a cool bike!!!!!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 31, 2013)

*western auto flying o*

I did not know that a flying o was western auto model.


----------

